# Overnight near Chunnel



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi
We need a site near to Tunnel to get 06:30 train to Calais

Any recommendations please

Not bothered about hook-up for one night, but don't think Folkstone sea front is where we really want to be

Muchas Thankas

Otto


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Otto

My friend is going on Sunday, and he had a huge problem finding a campsite anywhere nearby. All fully booked, and he is having to stay on the late arrivals area of a commercial site at £23 for the night!!!

He is a tugger so it's not so easy for him. I think with the M/H I would find a line of lorries in a layby and tag onto them for one night. :wink: 

Sorry no direct help.

Dave


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Zeb

Not going till E O May

Probably end up driving down from Chezzy overnight
Trouble is we have 300 miles t'other side of La Manche before we can get our heads down again

SWMBO will help with driving, but it's going to be a long haul for us 

Can't believe I didn't plan this further in advance

No, actually I can; I'm just getting old

Cleethorpes next year methinks


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

hi Otto,
We will be travelling down from Chessie also to catch the eurotunnel. As a hangover from my previous career we use the lorry parking on Folkestone harbour. They accept motorhomes quite readily for about £5 for the night. No major facilities, but safe attendent guarded parking , and near to some good refreshment facilities if you need them. 24 hour attendants.
With a good following wind ( and a good M25) about 4 hours from Chesterfield. Follow signs to the harbour into folkestone and it takes you direct to the parking. Its the old ferry terminal.

Hope this helps
Bill

They normally park you away from the lorries so its quiet.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Zeb and billmac

I've heard of the Folkestone parking, but never really considered it

Maybe the best solution, if Alfreton to Trowell isn't restricted to 40 mph due to night works, and M25 not too congested from Potters Bar, maybe I can get a wiggle on

Can I just turn up, or do I need to call somebody

:?: tto


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Maidstone Services on the M20 about 30 mins from tunnell straight down the M20 about £8 a night.


----------



## Beetee (Apr 22, 2008)

Marine Parade, Dover....13 miles from tunnel!


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi.

We stayed here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4899 2 weeks ago and it was ok. Quite narrow lanes to get to via satnav :roll: but there may have been a better route. Checked the website and the evening meals were expensive so decided to pay £10 and eat our own food. When we got there though the prices were more reasonable. It took us about 20 mins to the tunnel from there.

Jill


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what time are you aiming to get to the area? If you're late-ish it may be worth turning up at the Tunnel to see whether they will let you on. Then you can get over, park up at Calais and set off early.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Otto,

I would not bother, I would get down there, get on a train of the evening, and park up on the other side.

Steve


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

In agreement with Beetee, Marine Parade, Dover...free
Also parked at old ferry terminal in Folkestone and was secure and think it was £4.00 but obviously price increase. Also Park and Ride on Old Dover Road) at at Folkestone. Parking area for van but need to be in by 7.00 in winter months (I think they reckon May is winter in May).
Also stayed on parking lay by on Dover Road because was to late for Park and Ride as suggested by the boys in blue. Good pull in and although a couple of lorries in, it was good.
Many choices including the Medway services to at around £10.00 for 24 hours.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Addendum thingy:-
Turn up at chunnel a few trains before and gives choice to use next train or your booked one. We've travelled a few trains in front at no extra charge then parked at Calais port and Cite Europe in Calais.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thanks to everyone

May try Marine Parade or Maidstone

Went a few years ago booked onto 06:30 train

Arrived previous afternoon at terminal and asked nicely what the extra charge would be to travel earlier

They let us on the 16:30 at no surcharge, and we camped at Guines overnight

So we might try that again

At least you've provided me with some good options

Thanx

 tto & Mdme de Froste


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

We always park at the early arrivals services just before the chunnel (well signed) and its free to park overnight we were there on a few occasions with plenty of Mhomers.   

The first time I was there I asked a police patrol and they said it is fine as it is there mainly for early arrivals for the train. 8) 

If you are within 4 hrs of your train I would try to get on, then stop when across the other side as this is sometimes better depending on the distance you have to travel the next day.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Tattytony ...

If you are reffering to the services that are signed "early ferry arrivals" as you near the chunnel terminal they are NOT free !!! (well it wasnt in August 2008)

If you park in the large flat area (that is normally the coach transfer area during the day) there is an overnight charge (it was a fiver the last time I used it which was AUGUST 2008) you pay by calling "Ringo" parking and it is fully automated.

The area is scanned by CCTV and I was told they are pretty hot on non payers so it seems you weere lucky!!

Marine Parade is excellent for over-nighting, there is no charge after 1900 (7 pm)   You can ONLY access from the end that is furthest away from the ferry port though. There is a width restriction on the other end to stop you going in but leaving there is no restriction (I think its to stop trucks coming off the ferry using it!!) I have used Marine Parade quite a few times now. Difficult to understand why the council DONT charge as most people would happily cough up for the convenience.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

MrPlodd

Yes it seems then I have been lucky as on each occasion and there have been quite a few as we only seem to holiday abroad I have yet to pay for staying at those service areas on the motorway near the chunnel. 8) 8) 

I have not tried to stop for a long period of time during day time though if that is what you are refering to, if so then I have no idea about daytime charges. :? 

I now feel honoured that I have been givin the opportunity to park free saving more for the holidays


----------



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

ht otto
have you heard of the Stop24 on the M20 at jcn 11a
chunnel is next jcn doesnt seem to be very busy
there are spaces for small motorhomes and large ones can 
use the coach park first 2hrs free after that for motorhomes I dont know instructions on the park boards


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am also catching an early train and made enquiries about staying o/n at 24 Stop at Jnc 11a on M20, a mile or two before the Channel Tunnel exit. here is the response I got:-

_David,

Thank you for you enquiry and I can advise the following:-

Long term parking is permitted. The charge is £3 for 2-4 hours and then £5 per day thereafter Payment is by an automated system so you will need a mobile phone and credit/debit card. Clear signs around the car park explain the procedure. You cannot pre book this facility.

Please note that the car park is not secured at night by means of a gate, nor is it manned 24 hours, however it is well lit and covered by CCTV.

Please also note that there is no designated parking for caravans. However the first row of spaces is not height restricted or failing that there are bays to the right hand side of the entrance marked "coaches only" that can be used.

Overnight parking for motorhomes and caravans is permitted.

Alan Jones BSc (Hons) MRICS
Development Surveyor
Henry Boot Developments
Banner Cross Hall
Sheffield
S11 9PD

Telephone 0114 255 5444
Fax 0114 258 5548 _


----------

